# As promised... El Rancho BeBop FATTY w/Cadillac Marguerita Cheese Sauce



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Just to show that I still have spirit after the throwdown, click on this link to view my could have been entry http://mysite.verizon.net/resubqew/c...ssite/id4.html


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent rich!!!! Love your site too.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang Rich, You have some great looking fattys there. How the heck did you get the tape measure to stand up like that. Really, el grande.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 22, 2008)

Man those look great.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 22, 2008)

It really doesn't get any better than that.  Nice fatty and love the music.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I gave the tape measure something for ED...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 22, 2008)

Really great fatty's Rich!!! Love the color the peppers provide the meat, and I'm sure it tasted wonderful.


----------



## txbigred (Jul 22, 2008)

Everything looked great........except for the bud Lite....shoulda had a Corona with that theme 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

You got me on that one... the Corona always goes before anything else. But what the hey, it had Jose Cuervo.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 22, 2008)

good job dude i like the colors


----------



## nick (Jul 22, 2008)

*Wow.  What a beautiful presentation there. That woulda gave the meatball fattie some competition! great Job.  I hope you feel better.*


----------



## nick (Jul 22, 2008)

*LOL... just looked at your fattie a second time to show my wife and I noticed the "sound track" that was on your site.  Enter that fattie next time with a mexican soundtrack and WIN Again... great job!*


----------



## seboke (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy Moly Man!  Those things ROCK!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Points to the biggest fattest fatty I have ever seen!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice, Rich...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Each FATTY was a 2 lb. chub. I held the tape measure with one hand and the camera in the other. I think we're porked out at this house... maybe.


----------



## ronp (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice job sorry about your health issues, if I remeber right. Nice presentation.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 23, 2008)

Â¡Eso es asombroso! Sorry you were ill. That's a winner there!
Say, do the little mariachi guys do birthday parties?


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks awesome.  But I'm confused.  You stuffed a pepper with a chile relleno?  Does that mean you double stuffed a pepper?

Either way, awesome grub


----------



## jocosa (Jul 23, 2008)

OOH!  Very nice...   you always come through with flying colors on things like this!!


----------



## erain (Jul 23, 2008)

that looks awesome!!!! sorry to hear you were ill, those fatties you made would have been a great addition to the throwdown!!!!!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Rich:

Man those are awesome looking. 10 points for creativity 10 for presentation but only 5 for beer choice, lol.

Thanks for sharing and I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ncdodave (Aug 2, 2008)

Rich, Looks great! I'm interested in that cheese sauce did you make it? (I'd love the recipe) or did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The cheese sauce was homemade. Started out with butter, flour and made a rue. Added shredded cheddar, milk, and finally Cadillac Marguerita mix to taste. The cheese and lime thing really compliment each other.


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome Job!


----------

